# OW will not stop contacting H



## SunBrewed (Jan 22, 2013)

My husband did send a no contact email to OW
She is still calling him several times a week from a 
"private number" all hours of the day and night. 
He has not answered them. 

I knew it was her and told him to answer it next time and tell her he can no longer talk to her. 

She called again today and she is upset because she found the posting I put on cheaterville.com of her. 
He said told her there is nothing he can do about that and to never contact him again and hung up on her. 

How do we get this women out of our lives?
Should I send her a email stating for her to never contact us again? 

(Cheaterville link removed)


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Talk about affairing down.

Whew


----------



## SunBrewed (Jan 22, 2013)

3putt said:


> Talk about affairing down.
> 
> Whew


What do you mean by affairing down?


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

SunBrewed said:


> What do you mean by affairing down?


A little rough around the edges, don't ya' think?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Send a notarized letter requesting that she have no contact.
Send also a copy of your state's stalking and harassment laws.
Inform her that if she persists in contact you or your husband that you will see a restraining order.
If she violates that, she will end up in court charged with stalking/harassment.
It sounds like she has some kind of o-c problem and needs this 'help' in order to control herself.
She really needs to get a grip.
You can also report her to the police if she continues with the private number calls. Just say that she can't listen to the message of 'no more contact' and you are afraid that she's going to start driving by and harassing you some other way...the police are usually pretty good about going to talk to people about this stuff, and it will bring attention to her neighbors and household members when the police car is parked outside her residence (as it should.)


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> She really needs to get a grip.


:iagree:


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

Have you tried to find her husband through FB or any other means?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

SunBrewed~

It is fairly easy to address this. First, you need to work with your husband and both of you write a no contact letter (here are a few Sample No Contact Letters) probably the best on in this situation is Letter #3, and be sure to include that there is to be *no phone contact or email contact or text contact or contact in any other way*. He signs it and you add a note such as "My husband and I are in agreement, and I know all the facts" and then you sign it. You make one copy of the letter, and you two keep it. You mail the letter certified, return receipt; and either she accepts the letter and you get proof that she received it, or she refuses the letter and you get proof that you TRIED every possible method to get that to her. For legal purposes, you keep that return receipt with the copy of the letter your wrote. 

Then, if she tries to contact even one more time after you get the return receipt back, you go to court and get a restraining order against her. You show the letter...you show the return receipt...you show the continued contact (like cell phone records or a recording), and you ask for a "no contact provision." Once there is a restraining order, she has two choices: either actually stop or go to jail. If she tries to contact you after the restraining order, keep one copy of the order with you and one with your husband, and the MOMENT she tries, you call the cops. 

Now cops are not perfect and may not want to be bothered or may say they have to catch her in the act--but at least it's some protection against contact, AND if you really have to you can go to the judge to get it enforced!


----------



## SunBrewed (Jan 22, 2013)

3putt said:


> Have you tried to find her husband through FB or any other means?


I have tried to find her husband via facebook. It makes me sick when I see his posting about blessed he is to have such a wonderful wife. 
I sent him a private message but due to the fact we are not friends it most likely went to his "other" box instead of his inbox because he is yet to read it. 

I know their home address, numbers and even the church they attend among other things. But I really would rather not escalate things and just be done with this crazy women. But she can't seem to take the hint.


----------



## Shadow_Nirvana (Jan 1, 2013)

What an uggo! Ha!

Had you exposed the affair to OWH, btw? Maybe that will be the silver bullet to that cheating wh0res trystful life?


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

How the hell does SHE lure men in? How fugly is that thing! 
Im sure she will eventually get the picture and give up trying to contact your husband, if not is there some sort of restraining order in America you could slap her with? (im in Australia so not familiar with U.S laws)


----------



## LookingForTheSun (Dec 28, 2011)

SunBrewed said:


> I have tried to find her husband via facebook. It makes me sick when I see his posting about blessed he is to have such a wonderful wife.
> I sent him a private message but due to the fact we are not friends it most likely went to his "other" box instead of his inbox because he is yet to read it.
> 
> I know their home address, numbers and even the church they attend among other things. But I really would rather not escalate things and just be done with this crazy women. But she can't seem to take the hint.


Pay the $1 on FB to have it go to his inbox.

Change all phone numbers. Make sure your home number becomes unlisted - you may have to pay a small monthly fee - we pay $5.

Close out all email accounts and open new ones.


----------



## Jasel (Jan 8, 2013)

You need to find a way to tell the husband and provide proof when u do.


----------



## SunBrewed (Jan 22, 2013)

Affaircare said:


> SunBrewed~
> 
> It is fairly easy to address this. First, you need to work with your husband and both of you write a no contact letter (here are a few Sample No Contact Letters) probably the best on in this situation is Letter #3, and be sure to include that there is to be *no phone contact or email contact or text contact or contact in any other way*. He signs it and you add a note such as "My husband and I are in agreement, and I know all the facts" and then you sign it. You make one copy of the letter, and you two keep it. You mail the letter certified, return receipt; and either she accepts the letter and you get proof that she received it, or she refuses the letter and you get proof that you TRIED every possible method to get that to her. For legal purposes, you keep that return receipt with the copy of the letter your wrote.
> 
> ...


My only concern is she does not know our home address as of right now. An sending the letter certified you have to provide your home address. Which worries me. Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

3putt said:


> Have you tried to find her husband through FB or any other means?


After looking at the cheaterville post, I looked him up because she's not all that far from where I live. Poor husband thinks this woman is a BLESSING to him...and one friend even responded to his post, saying "She is one of the best people I know. Beautiful inside and out." W.T.F????


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

SunBrewed said:


> My only concern is she does not know our home address as of right now. An sending the letter certified you have to provide your home address. Which worries me. Any ideas or suggestions?


Got a lawyer? Might be able to give you advice on how to get around providing your home address on paperwork that will go to her.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

SunBrewed said:


> My only concern is she does not know our home address as of right now. An sending the letter certified you have to provide your home address. Which worries me. Any ideas or suggestions?


Sure! Rent a POBox or one of those "suites" at a mailbox store. Or send it back to his office address. Or if you have an attorney, send the return receipt to your lawyer's office.

As far as the restraining order goes, there are ways to file it with the court and keep your info private, and have the RO say she can not go withing XX feet of you or him, and she can not contact you via (list of methods here). Basically you file saying "I don't want my info on this order" and you file a second piece of paper that has your info that only the court keeps or sees. 

So either way you're good


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Change your number, send a self addressed certified letter to her house, restricted delivery to her husband if you know his name and be done with it.

NC means NC!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> Change your number, send a self addressed certified letter to her house, restricted delivery to her husband if you know his name and be done with it.
> 
> NC means NC!


can't you have a bailiff serve her the letter? Engage a PI to find out what you nee about her.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> After looking at the cheaterville post, I looked him up because she's not all that far from where I live. Poor husband thinks this woman is a BLESSING to him...and one friend even responded to his post, saying "She is one of the best people I know. Beautiful inside and out." W.T.F????


Does he even know he has a facebook account?
Just sayin!
It's probably her, spin doctoring.
Think about why you got no reply to your message...


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

You seriously need to inform her husband of the affair.

It`s the only thing short of litigation that's certain to stop her from contacting your H.

Tell her husband and he'll put an end to it one way or another.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

One of the main reasons for exposing the affair to her husband is because then she will be too busy trying to save her sorry marriage. You will have her husband demanding that she stop contacting your husband.

When you contact her husband again, send him a link to the cheaters ville site and a link to her posts on craigslist. tell him that he if does not believe to, for him to contact her on craigslist under a fake account and see what happens.


----------

